# How often should you make your betta flare?



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

I've researched this and there seems to be varying opinions (like with everything in life lol). Just curious, how often do you make your betta flare by placing a mirror in front of the tank, showing him another betta, etc.? I've heard that some flaring is healthy and serves to exercise them and flex/open their gills fully. Just wondering how much is healthy and how much is too much?


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

I flare my aggressive bettas once a week with a mirror. Some of my bettas are mellow, and get stressed if they see their reflection, so I don't make them flare very often at all. But you know your betta the best, so it's your decision


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Never. I have community tanks so I need filters which produce pretty good current and oxygenate the aquariums for the other fish. The current in the tanks doesn't throw the Betta around and there are plenty of places for them to avoid it. 

Over the years I have found even my longest-finned Betta use the current (and bubble wands) to exercise and all are strong swimmers. I don't have any Betta which seem to need to rest, hang at the top or even go to the surface to breathe.

BTW, they will still flare at the Betta next to them but I don't flare them on purpose.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Flaring will make them spread their fins to the full potential. This is mainly important for long finned HM. If they don't exercise, their fins may clamp and become unable to spread to maximum.

As examples:
1. You might have rescued a lethargic delta tail. But after it perks up back to health and regularly spreads its fins, it may turn out to be HM

2. You mave bought a HM. But in your care, it is never flared and doesn't flare at anything in its tank. You may find him become a delta tail after a few months.

But what is healthy flaring?
Anything that doesn't stress the fish is good. Some young males may flare for hours without any problems while others turn pale only after a few minutes. So, to what and how long depends on the individual fish. Here, in my country, it is accepted that exercise flaring is good for 5 - 15 minutes daily, after feeding.


----------

